# APTuning's First Annual Winter Dyno-Day Shootout, February 25th!!!



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Automotive Performance Tuning LLC is pleased to announce its first Annual Winter Dyno-Day Shootout. The event will be held at APTuning on February 25th, 2006 from 10am till approx. 6pm,or whenever all waiting participants are done. The dyno shootout is open to all front wheel drive Audi & VW vehicles(includes R32 and TT as they can be set for fwd to dyno). The special pricing for the day will be $40 for 3 pulls or $50 for 3 pulls with Air/Fuel, all cars will get a printout of their best run.
There will be 3 classes, Stock Turbo, Aftermarket Turbo, and Normally Aspirated. Plaques and a $25 APTuning gift certificate will go to the highest horsepower car in each class. Highest Horsepower will be based on the average of your two best runs. Time slots in 30min increments will be available for purchase through our website(purchase is a $10 non-refundable deposit towards dyno price) which will lock in your desired time. Participants will be taken on a first come first serve basis otherwise. Reservation purchases can be made *HERE* . 

Also we will be offering the APR chip specials this day. The special will be similar to those in the past which is purchase 1 program get a 2nd program free, or purchase 2 programs and receive the remaining programs and available options free(excludes anti-theft). As an added bonus to customers getting “chipped” that wish to participate in the dyno day they will get an extra pull for a total of 4(ex. 2 stock pulls and 2 “chipped”).


----------

